# Riding in snow



## panickedkilljoy (Dec 3, 2016)

As long as there is no ice, I find no reason not to ride in snow. My horses never have problems and it's nice to be able to keep riding in winter


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I did when I was several years younger than I am now. LOL In fact the first snow of the season was a fixed date for a trail ride amongst a bunch of my friends.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, as long as the fresh snow isn't sitting over frozen mud or ice.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

In milder temperatures and soft snow, it can ball up in their feet which is hard on the horses for riding, if it gets colder that stops and then you can ride. I found I had to wait til' Jan for riding without the snow balling up. If you get snow then rain/drizzle then you have a crust on the snow which again is hard on the horses. Sometimes you will have freezing rain then snow which covers up the ice and that's what I really don't like.
You can get horses sharp shod with pads for winter riding, I used to do that when I did a lot of winter riding.
Also if you know someone with a snowmobile, maybe they can pack down some trails, pathways which makes it better for riding. I used to ride a lot on the snowmobile trails in the old days.
You can even use a snowmobile to pack down a nice level area that you can use for some schooling.
A winter ride when it's calm and the sun is shining and the snow is fluffy and not hard for them to travel through can be a nice ride.
\One thing to remember is not to get the horses overheated as working in snow is hard work for them and a good walk home to help them cool out.


----------



## nickyer (Dec 3, 2016)

As long as there isn't any ice or over three of snow (which, for here, is rare), I'll ride.
You can put some oil on your horse's hooves so that snow doesn't stick and pack as much.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Assuming the footing is safe, I will ride all winter. As others have said, ice is a deal-breaker.

Also, keep in mind deep snow is a heavy workout (much like working in deep sand), so pay attention to what Trouble is telling you as to not overdo it as he builds fitness.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

If I never rode in snow, I only would be riding a few months of the year, even though, I do haul the odd time to an indoor arena
I used to start long three year olds loping, in snow, finding places that were not trodden down or too deep. 
You can also buy a pair of hoof boots, add studs, and then ride down the roads, when snow gets very deep in the fields. That way, icy spots are no problem

Riding Cody, as athree year old stallion, out in our hay field, in winter



Three year old filly, by Cody, out of my reining mare, just before I sold her to Ontario


A broodmare, getting a refresher under saddle, and then sold as a trail horse. She went to Northern Ontario



All are barefoot in those pics


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, and just to prove Appaloosas can have nice heads, here is ahead shot of Susie.
She was App X App breeding


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful apps smilie! And that's what I was thinking! This is the first year I'm riding even part time, so I was taken off guard when I woke up to a foot of snow. It dampened my spirits, but I'll try to get some hoof boots for road and sled trail riding!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> Beautiful apps smilie! And that's what I was thinking! This is the first year I'm riding even part time, so I was taken off guard when I woke up to a foot of snow. It dampened my spirits, but I'll try to get some hoof boots for road and sled trail riding!


Make sure you get the studs, if you do use hoofboots on packed snow, otherwise, just barefoot, as hoofboots alone, on packed snow are dangerous


Ps, thanks for the compliment on my horses. Yes, would have been nice to keep Susie, as I trail rode her, before she went into the broodmare band, then again, after we stopped breeding, as horses have a better chance of finding good homes, broke, then as breeding stock
Susie was Rock Star bred, and more foundation on the bottom.One of her fillies sold tot he Czech Republic
Susie was one of those horses that was NOt an easy keeper, thus had to be managed in summer, and she loved walking out. 
That is one of the realistic things, far as raising hroses, and that is, that you can't keep them all!
The consolation was, that the people who bought her, e-mailed me that she was everything and more, then what they expected, and loved the trails.
The woman had bought her just off the internet, never seeing Susie until she reached Northern Ontario. I hope she had a good rest of her life with them, as she was a nice horse!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I used to, but not lately. We would trail ride in Western saddles, and put shoes with borium studs and "snow-popper" pads on the horses. We would only walk/trot, unless the snow opened up somewhere. We would cool out by walking a lot on the way back, and then blanketing until the horses were dry.

For us, we used one-piece hunting suits. I could never keep my feet warm until I got sheepskin stirrup covers. Dressage lessons I rode in a covered arena, not outside.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

I love riding in snow. So much better than mud or ice. The right kind of snow is actually really great footing


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Bright Stride Equine said:


> I love riding in snow. So much better than mud or ice. The right kind of snow is actually really great footing


Agree, and why I always thought soft new snow was great for loping green horses
I did a lot of training in snow, often after work. Did not have an indoor arena, nor even a 4x 4 truck to haul to one. 
Totally amazed one buyer, when she came one spring, snow still on the ground, to try one of our three year olds.
When I told her she could just lope her in one of our snowy pastures, and after she had a good ride, she bought that horse.
Her background was from an open English one, and she told me that she was blown away, that she could lope a three year old, out in the open, in snow, without that horse trying to run off, or going down !
Far as winter riding, you dress for it. I have winter riding boots, and wear long johns and sweat pants., parka, toque and good gloves
Just got back from riding Charlie in our hay field, which is snow covered. Temps are fairly warm ( 2 C ), thus the snow is a bit slick, but horses learn to watch their footing, and ahorse that can lope in snowy conditions, is going to be way more sure footed then one only arena ridden!
Only time our horses are shod with borium smears, are on fall hunts, in the mountains, when we climb snowy trails that are both frozen and icy, to above the treeline
If I ride down the road in winter, and it is packed, thus slippery,I use studded hoof boots Don't keep any horse shod in winter


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

It depends for me. If the snow is crusted badly I don't usually take a horse out in it. I am really considering the boots with studs idea for ice though! There are days I have to ride on ice and I hate it. I agree with Smilie though as soft snow is a good training tool. 

My three-year old is back to sound, and we had a little (not much snow) snow fun today!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Knave said:


> It depends for me. If the snow is crusted badly I don't usually take a horse out in it. I am really considering the boots with studs idea for ice though! There are days I have to ride on ice and I hate it. I agree with Smilie though as soft snow is a good training tool.
> 
> My three-year old is back to sound, and we had a little (not much snow) snow fun today!


Looking good, Knave! Somewhere, I have pictures also of pulling my sons' toboggan, when they were young, off of one of my horses
Had a great ride on Charlie today, trying to get a ride in, before our temps, which are forecast to plummet by Monday/ From 4 plus c today, to minus 25C, for a daytime high! 
Hard on the horses when temps suddenly change lie that


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks Smilie! That is a big change. I'm glad you had a good ride!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

So tomorrow im riding. The snow is just above their knees right now, so it's a bit impeding. I'm just going to jump on bareback and take him for a joyride!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I ride year round and that includes snow. I don't push my horses thru snow that is more than knee deep. too big a chance for unseen obsticles buried under the snow. I also avoid ice or areas with heavy crust on the snow.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

This is our first snow and it's more than knee deep :lol: we're screwed!! 
I'll stick to the pasture tomorrow, there should be no hidden obstacles there! I really want to get him into a lope, as he's never loped under saddle, and it's a lot easier if I fall or something happens!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

where I live, snow is rare, and when it comes, is wet and heavy. it forms the worst balls in the feet of any shod horse. so, I don't ride when it snows. but, if it were colder and drier, that might not happen.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I rode in snow last year, but I'm not taking them out on the trail until I can find a way to break the crust. If it's anything like here, we have a solid crust on top of that foot of snow. I figure that crust will hurt their cannon bones. Trying to get hubby to break me a trail with the tractor


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

As others have said, ice or ice under a layer of snow is an absolute deal breaker.

I did a little bit of snow riding during the first few snowfalls and that was it.

That was it because I also had a snowmobile. Snowmobiles also aren't safe on a solid sheet of ice but they can do a lot more on ice and do it safer than a horse. 

I'm sure my horses were smiling and happily chewing hay when they heard the sleds start up, lol

Just use your common sense and don't overheat your horse because you're going to have to cool it down, if you do. That's a lot of hand walking when it's cold enough to snow

Also, don't forget to pick the ice out of its feet, when you're done riding.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I did end up going on a trail ride today with my daughter. We took Harley and Kodak around the usual loop, but only after my husband broke it up and packed it down with his four-wheeler. The horses were fine. We did wrap their front legs with polos to be safe though. It was actually a lovely ride! Hope you got out too Whatta!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Photos!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We ride in the snow. As all others have said ice can be a real issue. We do not use boots in the winter. Even with studs we have found that the wet snow packs in and there is no traction. We have mostly fields here to ride in during winter months so crusted snow is an issue and can cut a horses fetlocks. 

Even if the top of the snow looks fluffy if you have had any type of warm weather after a snow and then get snow on top that is where the ice forms. I have fallen with a few horses this way. it is very scary and not safe.

We try to ride where there is gravel under the snow so there may be some traction. Mainly corn fields here so you can see rows if the snow is low enough to see the stalk tops.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I've ridden in the snow many times. But, when there's ice- nope. Won't see me in the saddle!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also ride in what little snow we get down here. The only thing I am a stickler about is not riding new trails when the snow is deep. I want to know exactly what the footing is like underneath the snow and I don't want to have to worry about finding a hole or ditch or tree stump on a new trail I couldn't see because it was buried in snow.


I also avoid doing any real schooling because of the slipping hazard. Mostly it's straight lines for pleasure or miles.


Granted, we don't generally get a ton of snow. I think the most we've had in recent years was 24 inches at one time. The wind tends to leave us with 5-10 foot drifts though LOL.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

We have lots of new snow, but with daytime highs around minus 20 C at least, for more than a week, my hrose activity is limited to feeding!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Smilie said:


> We have lots of new snow, but with daytime highs around minus 20 C at least, for more than a week, my hrose activity is limited to feeding!


It's been chilly here too Smilie, and I live in the same province as Whatta, so not sure if she got out or not! We're not getting the cold you are, but nights are down to -15 C or so and daytime highs are still pretty cold. This won't feel cold once we get used to it, but it's a shock from the +12 C we were getting in mid-November. My horses are feeling it. I dug out my down-filled barn coat last night.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Here in Southwestern Ont. it is a balmy 35 degrees F and a beautiful sunny, calm day. Not a flake of snow to be seen.
This has been one of the nicest falls, especially Nov., that we have had in a long time.
I haven't ridden since the end of Oct. because of knee injuries but it has been good for riding here. With milder temps and some rain we do have to deal with mud and sometimes I would rather see snow than all this mud.
I'm sure this will change tho' and the snow will come.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Woodhaven said:


> Here in Southwestern Ont. it is a balmy 35 degrees F and a beautiful sunny, calm day. Not a flake of snow to be seen.
> This has been one of the nicest falls, especially Nov., that we have had in a long time.
> I haven't ridden since the end of Oct. because of knee injuries but it has been good for riding here. With milder temps and some rain we do have to deal with mud and sometimes I would rather see snow than all this mud.
> I'm sure this will change tho' and the snow will come.


Curious, where in Southwestern Ontario are you?
I grew up around lake Erie, in the Tillsonburg area. Tobacco farming in those days!
Spent quite abit of time also in the Niagara area, as I had an Uncle that lived in Niagara On the Lake, and I did my practical lab technology at the Greater Niagara General hospital 
Yes, I re call years where the pastures were still green in Dec, and my mom left carrots in the ground in the garden
Never knew you needed block heaters for cars, until my first Alberta winter!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> It's been chilly here too Smilie, and I live in the same province as Whatta, so not sure if she got out or not! We're not getting the cold you are, but nights are down to -15 C or so and daytime highs are still pretty cold. This won't feel cold once we get used to it, but it's a shock from the +12 C we were getting in mid-November. My horses are feeling it. I dug out my down-filled barn coat last night.


So, way down east!
I grew up in southern Ontario, but never got further east than Ottawa
Would love to see the east coast of Canada yet. Perhaps one day!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Right now I live near Strathroy Ont. but I have lived just north of Woodstock Ont and while there I had a couple of nice quarter horses that I showed often at a local riding club, The Oxford Trail Riders, there were some members from the Tillsonburg area. This club has celebrated their 55th year a couple of years ago. A good group of people/riders.
We also had some great trail rides and barbeques in the St Williams Conservation area.
It was while I lived in Woodstock that I did a lot of my winter riding. It is in a snow belt area and we could get some heavy snows there.
As a teen living in London Ont I used a block heater on my car and knew several people who did as well.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Smilie said:


> So, way down east!
> I grew up in southern Ontario, but never got further east than Ottawa
> Would love to see the east coast of Canada yet. Perhaps one day!


Yes, given that New Brunswick is sometimes referred to as the "drive through province" (because you have to drive through it to get to PEI or Nova Scotia, or to take the ferry to Newfoundland), I'm not surprised. I've been out west a few times and I have to say that our winters are a little milder than those harsh Alberta winters! But we can have a lot of snow because of the moisture from the water. Hope you get to come out someday.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Woodhaven said:


> Right now I live near Strathroy Ont. but I have lived just north of Woodstock Ont and while there I had a couple of nice quarter horses that I showed often at a local riding club, The Oxford Trail Riders, there were some members from the Tillsonburg area. This club has celebrated their 55th year a couple of years ago. A good group of people/riders.
> We also had some great trail rides and barbeques in the St Williams Conservation area.
> It was while I lived in Woodstock that I did a lot of my winter riding. It is in a snow belt area and we could get some heavy snows there.
> As a teen living in London Ont I used a block heater on my car and knew several people who did as well.


 Had an aunt that lived in London, and it was our 'closest city\"
my riding at that time, was limited to riding the Percherons, that we used in the tobacco fields, and of course, that spoiled Anglo Arabian stallion that my mis guided step father bought me. I just 'ditch rode', pretending I was out in wilderness, whenever I rode through woods, or back country roads
I did ride' Goldie' in the Tillsonburg High school parade
Never took any lessons or clinics, until I was 30, and living out west, even though I started several hroses before then, through good old trial and error!
Nobody around to tell me, 'get a trainer, LOL|
I did buy a cutter, for $10, that some farmer had stored in his hay loft, and just taught a young Percheron filly, born to one of our work mares, to pull it


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> Yes, given that New Brunswick is sometimes referred to as the "drive through province" (because you have to drive through it to get to PEI or Nova Scotia, or to take the ferry to Newfoundland), I'm not surprised. I've been out west a few times and I have to say that our winters are a little milder than those harsh Alberta winters! But we can have a lot of snow because of the moisture from the water. Hope you get to come out someday.



Yes, often see those Maritime blizzards, on the news, with snow shovled higher then people's driveways!


----------

